# Hello from Lancashire



## wilsy (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum and wished I'd found it ages ago, its brilliant!!

I have a 1988 Talbot with a Sheldon conversion in pretty much remarkable condition. I also ride a Triumph Trophy 1200 motorcycle and love to camp on that too ...with a tent of course 

Do we have a strong Lancashire contingent on here?


----------



## rach82 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi & Welcome to the site

I live in Sabden, Lancashire (Ribble Valley)

Where in Lancashire are you from?


----------



## wilsy (Sep 19, 2009)

rach82 said:


> Hi & Welcome to the site
> 
> I live in Sabden, Lancashire (Ribble Valley)
> 
> Where in Lancashire are you from?



Hi Rach,

Im pretty local at Blackburn, in the Revidge area.


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi wilsy,
welcome to the site.
I was born and bred just outside Wigan, but escaped years ago and now live in Mid Wales, but still a Lancs Lad at heart.
Maybe a Lancs meet sometime?

Happy Camping


----------



## Boxerman (Sep 19, 2009)

wilsy said:


> Hi Rach,
> 
> Im pretty local at Blackburn, in the Revidge area.



I'm in Preston - just down the road a bit from you

Frank


----------



## scotsy (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi wilsy

there are indeed a good few Lancastrians on here and some fellow bikers as well 

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/general-chat/5401-bikers-motorhomes.html

welcome
ian


----------



## jimmnlizz (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi Wilsey, we're from Leyland. As you can see, from the avatar, we have a1992 Murvi Mallard, (Kwackers), which we use as our everyday motor! 
*   JIM!!   *​  ​


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 20, 2009)

hi and welcome hope you enjoy the site its great ,i am not a lancashire man but a yorkshire one living in wales at the moment  but i am shure you will forgive me for that


----------



## zeezee16 (Sep 20, 2009)

wilsy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and wished I'd found it ages ago, its brilliant!!
> 
> ...


Hi welcome to the site, there's a lot of friendly rivalry on here, and I think there,s more from yorkshire than Lancashire, so there.
Cheers, Pete.
Wait for the comments now!


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 20, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## wilsy (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the really warm welcome from everybody. Hope to be out in the camper Tues/Wed and Thurs night as have a few days off work.


----------



## Croftland1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Another Lancastrian here. Nestled up in the north against the Cumbria border. Welcome to the site  It'll be nice to hear about your travels.


----------



## happycamper (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi there I am from bolton le sands near carnforth. 

franc


----------



## Croftland1 (Sep 20, 2009)

happycamper said:


> Hi there I am from bolton le sands near carnforth.
> 
> franc



Small world! PM'd you Franc


----------



## stirlingb (Sep 20, 2009)

hi

we live in Ramsbottom....me, wife and kids though kids dont often come with us now


----------



## wilsy (Sep 20, 2009)

We should organise a Lancashire meet?


----------



## TWS (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the site, Ive been away for a while, you will find this site really useful and the members very helpful.

Regards Tom


----------



## doronron (Sep 21, 2009)

hi im lancs  near acrington.


----------



## Fangio (Sep 23, 2009)

wilsy said:


> Do we have a strong Lancashire contingent on here?



Hi Wilsey

Not too sure how large/strong the Lancashire contingent is, though I do know there is me and one other lady who live in the area near to Pendle Hill.

I'm sure you will meet up with a lot of friends on the forum - bit of a gregarious lot at times.

Hope you enjoy it.

Cheers


----------



## wilsy (Sep 23, 2009)

There seems to be lots of us from Lancashire - is anybody out and about this weekend? If so where are you off to?


----------



## Croftland1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hoylake for me - kite buggying


----------



## wilsy (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds like fun!!

Im away for one night tomorrow then Sun, Mon and Tues night as well. No idea where yet


----------



## stirlingb (Sep 24, 2009)

probably off to our naturist club (went last weekend as well). There were 7 motorhomes on site last weekend........makes me wonder what percentage of motorhomers visit naturist venues. Although naturist sites are not what would be called wild camping, they tend to be a lot cheaper than the average commercial site


----------



## wilsy (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Stirling,

Its something I've never actually thought about. I would have no issues staying at a naturists site at all but wouldn't imagine that you could just roll up and pitch.

I like the freedom of just being able to select somewhere (either 'wild' or not) at the drop of a hat, with no forward planning at all, without being tied to membership applications etc.

However, I fully understand the need to control who visits naturist sites.

I think this would make an excellent topic of its own and would stimulate a lot of healthy debate


----------



## stirlingb (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Wilsy

your quite right about not being able to just turn up unanounced.There are at least half a dozen naturist sites within about an hours drive from you, the closest being on the outskirts of Blackburn. We have been members at out own club for about 17 years. We have a permanent plot on our site where we can park up through the year to use as a base and can wander off wild camping from there whenever we want.......permanent plot and wild camping! Shangri la!!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Wilsy and welcome to the site and wildcamping, hope you enjoy the blether from all us wildies anything you want help with I am sure that somebody will come up with the answer.

John
(Guernsey Donkey)

Pics of the. http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## bigboack (Sep 29, 2009)

*Blackburn here also Wilsy.*

Looks like we could reinact the war of the roses on here, or why dont we all meet up somewhere and form a new rose, Red/white roses would look nice if you ask me. Keep on smilin and moving.


----------



## mlynnf50 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello,  Welcome, I lived in Ainsdale for 20 years before moving to the Alps does that count.


----------



## JohnH (Oct 3, 2009)

Born and bred in Southport, Merseyside (I thought I lived in Lancashire), 30 years ago moved down to Gloucestershire. Still enjoy going back and visiting relations but it is slightly warmer down here. Now spend most of my motorhoming jaunts back in the north.


----------

